

Aks HN: What requirements for downvote activation? - erikb

I know this question was often here. I read before that you need 100 karma to be able to downvote. Now I have 201 and never saw a downvote button anywhere. What other requirements are there?
======
reemrevnivek
According to the FAQ, downvote arrows only occur after you reach _a certain
karma threshold._ A long time ago, this was bumped to 200, and about a year
ago (October 31, 2010), that was again increased to 500:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1853529>

I believe that the marker is still at 500.

~~~
erikb
Okay, thanks.

------
byoung2
I guess this is no longer accurate (Feb 2009):
<http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html>

_We've also doubled the karma threshold for downvoting comments (to 100)_

